# A Whopper



## YayMii (Jan 13, 2011)

*this is my first post in the Art Studio*

This was something I made in Photoshop for com tech class. It took me a while, so I just wanted to show it off.
It's literally a Burger King Whopper made out of words. Please comment on it.







 Converting it to JPG murdered the quality of the image. You won't want to view it at original resolution.


Spoiler: large picture










(BTW, if you noticed, I 'shopped my name out to protect my identity.)


----------



## monkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Y'all double post'd.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm hungry now...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Fucking nice.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 13, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Y'all double post'd.


That's 'cause the quick-edit deleted the content of the other one. And I was afraid to use the edit button again


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 13, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fail?
When there's a bug like that, it's usually a one-time thing...
And because you made me hungry, you now have the obligation of buying me a burger and shipping it to me.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't want to send a burger across the country. Even if I do send it, it'd be all soggy, and you wouldn't want that.
I hope you like virtual cookies.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jan 13, 2011)

damn i want burger king now lol


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 13, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I don't want to send a burger across the country. Even if I do send it, it'd be all soggy, and you wouldn't want that.
> I hope you like virtual cookies.


Don't care. I need a burger NAOW!!!
But I will take the cookie


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice man. It's pretty damn sexy. Er, I mean tasty. You know what? Never mind ha ha.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use the cookie. It might not give you a lot of HP, but it'll help. No sense holding out for a burger at this point. Try searching a garbage can or two.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 13, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Don't care. I need a burger NAOW!!!
> But I will take the cookie
> 
> 
> ...


And you might as well save up for a plain yogurt, which should give you about 168 HP.


----------



## Splych (Jan 13, 2011)

good job .
looks pretty cool actually , but it'd have to be pretty magnified for someone to notice


----------



## YayMii (Jan 13, 2011)

I noticed the moment I posted it. That's why I put in the disclaimer.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 13, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nom nom nom
+100 HP
You are now ready to fight the motherf*cking giant ugly tentacular monster.
Motherf*cking giant ugly tentacular monster uses splash
Environmental effect: Deep Water
Damage of splash +1000
You die
Need another burger


----------



## OSW (Jan 13, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## YayMii (Jan 13, 2011)

@OSW: Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Nom nom nom
> +100 HP
> You are now ready to fight the motherf*cking giant ugly tentacular monster.
> Motherf*cking giant ugly tentacular monster uses splash
> ...


The yogurt alone is what gives you 168 HP. The hamburger only gets you 48.

If you want lots of health, I advise getting a Brain food lunch, which should give you more than enough (300HP, 50PP, and double that if your partner eats it).


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 13, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> @OSW: Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck this
*uses cheat codes*
100000 HP
200 PP
size x100
strength +2000
Defense +3000 
motherf*cking giant ugly tentacular monster sees you
motherf*cking giant ugly tentacular monster goes away safely


----------



## Myke (Jan 13, 2011)

awesome dude


----------



## YayMii (Jan 13, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> awesome dude


Thanks


----------



## jan777 (Jan 13, 2011)

You missed "sesame seeds".


----------



## YayMii (Jan 13, 2011)

jan777 said:
			
		

> You missed "sesame seeds".


I didn't have enough time to do the sesame seeds. The top bun was rushed.

(but the lettuce was more rushed)


----------



## mameks (Jan 14, 2011)

Awesome~
*eats screen*


----------



## Raika (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm hungry now.

... *growl*

I'm really hungry now.

... *GROWL*

Freaking nice. :3


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 14, 2011)

Yummy,LOL


----------



## YayMii (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The title in the pic fits, doesn't it?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 15, 2011)

Very impressive.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If JPG reduced the quality, why didn't you try converting to PNG or something like that instead?


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 15, 2011)

DAMN YOU, DAMN YOU STRAIGHT TO HELL

I want a Whopper now, but theres no Burger King where I live.. the entire country is Burger Kingless ;(


PS. Nice pic


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 15, 2011)

Im not really hungry because of it. But thats because I ate too much this evening.

Anyway, it is veeeery awesome


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 15, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> DAMN YOU, DAMN YOU STRAIGHT TO HELL
> 
> I want a Whopper now, but theres no Burger King where I live.. the entire country is Burger Kingless ;(
> 
> PS. Nice pic


You could always try a Big mac instead - there's ALWAYS a MacDonalds around wherever you go (I'm sure I once saw one in the desert once when on Holiday)

EDIT: I just did a search - and it could've been THIS Macdonalds I saw


----------



## YayMii (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> If JPG reduced the quality, why didn't you try converting to PNG or something like that instead?I don't feel like it. And the pic was a little low quality anyways (I used an enlarged thumbnail-size pic as a template, and it made the letter edges a little ugly, even in PSD format).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to let you know, Burger King is under the name "Hungry Jack's" in Australia. I heard that they sell Whoppers there too. You should go there.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 16, 2011)

Very cool, but if I may give you some constructive criticism?

It would probably help your image quality to vectorize work like that before converting to JPG, or better yet, vectorize it and then convert it to PNG


----------



## YayMii (Jan 16, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Very cool, but if I may give you some constructive criticism?
> 
> It would probably help your image quality to vectorize work like that before converting to JPG, or better yet, vectorize it and then convert it to PNG


I doubt that will help. The text was rasterized by the time I converted it, and the bun and lettuce are also overlaid on the picture I used, which was very small compared to my pic.


Spoiler: Here's the picture I used as a template in original resolution


----------



## Depravo (Jan 16, 2011)

That's cool. Can you make one of a nudey lady?







 head



boob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boob










 clunge


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 16, 2011)

Whoa! That looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mind if I ask how you did that?


----------



## YayMii (Jan 16, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> That's cool. Can you make one of a nudey lady?No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: longtext



I set a photo as a background layer, put a rasterized word with the right color in my clipboard (I'm not sure if the other part works non-rasterized), made a simple shape in grey just covering the area I was doing (to help with the borders and make it easier to see the text. I used the pen tool to make this easier). I then pasted the word I was using, moved it to where I wanted it, then used "Free Transform" to place it where I wanted it. I would continue pasting and free transforming until I was done with one part, then I deleted the grey shape, made another one somewhere else, copied a different word, and continued the paste/free transform pattern until I was finished with that part. I kept doing this until the whole thing was covered in words (Since the text was rasterized, I merged all the text from one part into a single layer in order to make the whole thing easier to manage, since there'd be hundreds or thousands of layers if I didn't bother with it).
For the shading on the tomato, I used a red a few shades darker than pure red (255,0,0), and then used the Dodge tool to brighten parts, and the Burn tool to darken parts. For the lettuce and top bun, I magic-selected all the text (which only works if the text is all on the same layer), moved to the original photo's layer, and copied to another layer. Then I'd used the blur tool to reduce the 'jaggies' on the new layer, change the text layer to "overlay", or one of the various light styles (hard light, vivid light, soft light, etc) to make it look nice.


TL;DR version: Magic


----------



## Depravo (Jan 16, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame. It would technically have been art and not pr0n and therefore perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 16, 2011)

lol whooper in  a mac box BEST PICTURE EVER


----------

